# Does my baby have moon spots?



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I was enjoying just hanging out with the goats this morning. I can't believe I haven't noticed this before...what do you think?



















This is Carly's baby girl. She's Reg. Nigerian.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes she does


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Look like moonspots to me :greengrin: ...wow is she growing!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep most definitely!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, she has moonspots for sure! How exciting, I've always liked moonspots!


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

well since its a black goat im not so sure
I had a black goat get the orangy/red spots on her when we changed feeds. when we went back to the original feed they went away.
i was excited I thought she had gotten moonspots


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you have pics of her sire and dam? Do either have moonspots? If not then it's VERY unlikely these are moonspots.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't really think those are moonspots. But they could be. To me it looks like what black goats get when they are copper deficient, but in spots instead...


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. I thought they were moonspots at first, but are moonspots supposed to be symmetrical?? I have no idea. Love moonspots but unfortunately, none of my goats have them.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Can someone explain moonspots to me and why everyone's so excited over them?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Moonspots are just colorful spots (markings) on a goat... Here's a pic of a goat with brown moonspots...hope this helps a little!

Edited: Picture wouldn't come up...go to this website... http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm tells a little bit about coat color and shows a pic of a moonspotted goat.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I think her sire has moonspots, she's only 8 weeks old (?) can she have a copper deficiency at this age? I'm going to go clip her...and I'll get new pics of her sire.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I doubt she can have a copper deficiency at that age. I don't have very much experience with that so maybe someone else can help...but I'd highly doubt it.

If her sire has moonspots then I betcha she has moonspots too! If you could clip her we could get a better idea and if you find a pic of the sire would be helpful also.

I think those are moonspots!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes they can at that age - http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Does-Ref-OMFBrindle.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow, really!?!?! Never would have guessed!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I remember reading that on her website before. It makes sense because the kid(s) get whatever momma has and if she doesn't have something they need, then it'll show up. Yeah, that makes sense. Besides a funny colored coat, is there another sign of copper deficiency? I heard somewhere a bald tip on their tail???


----------

